# RICE



## Brambles (May 29, 2011)

I have been quiet here...but my dietary staple is rice...which leads me to ask:

How and where can one grow rice?

From Minnesota, so Wild rice I can do...but what about the yummy Brown and boring White varieties? 

Rather ashamed of myself to not consider this before now....sigh.

Brambles


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont know if Rice will grow that far north but you could give it a try.

It has to be sprouted and grown in water and just before the harvest, the field is drained so the ground will dry and the grain will not get wet as it is gathered.

They grow quite a lot of it here in Texas, over in the Eastern part of the state but I have never personally tried to grow it. With my luck the EPA would come in and declare my patch a "Wet Land" and try to force me to maintain it for Wildlife.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Just like any grain, you are going to have to grow *a lot* of it to make it possible for you to survive on it.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

So stock pile your rice NOW! We have 500 lbs in 5 gallon buckets. Be sure to freeze it for 30 days at 0 F to keep any potential bugs or eggs in the sacks. We bought a little chest freezer for this.


----------



## bittersnuff (Oct 18, 2012)

After 30 days where can you store it/temperature


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"After 30 days where can you store it/temperature "

You can store it at my house!


----------

